# newcumberland dam



## fishhunter24 (Jan 17, 2005)

has anyone been fishing down there latly. i would like to go tommrow if it is fishable


----------



## eyecatcher929 (Dec 3, 2009)

i havent been down there for about a month or so but i am deffinately going this weekend. I dont care what the river is like cause i am tired of this cabin fever.


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

me and the boys will be down monday night.. been pourin' and paintin' jigs for a week now, gotta do something to get all this lead out of my system.


----------



## fishhunter24 (Jan 17, 2005)

i am going in the morning i will let you guys know how we do. mike


----------



## lil goose (Oct 16, 2009)

fishhunter24 said:


> i am going in the morning i will let you guys know how we do. mike


I will be out there in a red lund about 9:30am will report when i get done!


----------



## eyecatcher929 (Dec 3, 2009)

i hear ya procraft, i have been making and painting floaters for about 3 weeks now. Starting to get board with that too.

Broke my arm 2 weeks ago so i haven't been able to fish, i don't even know if i can turn the crank on a reel yet, but i am going anyways. I will use my mouth or something if i have too. Goodluck to whoever goes down and fill us in on how you do!!


----------



## agentsy (Aug 2, 2006)

where can you launch at?
i was thinking about going also.
please let me know
thanks


----------



## RodMan (Apr 6, 2004)

New Cumberland, WV about 1.5 miles south of the Dam on the WV side - behind the Fire Dept.

Alternatively, you can launch out of Toronto, OH either at Newell Park or at the former Seymore Ducks Ramp. Both are about 3 or 4 miles downstream of the dam.


----------



## luv fishing (Mar 5, 2009)

did anyone try the dam today?


----------



## fishhunter24 (Jan 17, 2005)

we fished there today on the ohio side did not get anything. my brother had one hit. lil goose i saw you out there did you do any good.


----------



## lil goose (Oct 16, 2009)

fishhunter24 said:


> we fished there today on the ohio side did not get anything. my brother had one hit. lil goose i saw you out there did you do any good.


We fished from 1:00pm til 8:30pm caught 2 real nice sauger and 2 15-16in walleye. I think we need a little more water river was awful low! We had a heck of a time finding a place to launch new cumberland decided to dump all the snow they had to move and put it on the boat launch! Finally got to launch in toronto what a cold boat ride to dam!!!!!


----------



## fishhunter24 (Jan 17, 2005)

i told my brother i bet those guys are frezing glad you did get some fish hope to get back down there this week


----------



## eyecatcher929 (Dec 3, 2009)

me and a buddy of mine fished sat. morning from 6-11 and only caught 2 fish. 1 4 pound walleye and 1 sauger about 16 inches. Pretty cold early until the fog lifted and the sun could get through. Water level being down at NC has always been productive for us, but clear skies and clear water makes it more difficult. Water temp is still only 38 degrees. Need a couple more degrees to really kick them into gear.


----------



## basscatcher23 (Apr 27, 2004)

is there anywhere to buy bait down around there


----------



## eyecatcher929 (Dec 3, 2009)

basscatcher23 said:


> is there anywhere to buy bait down around there


i had to go all the way to columbiana to Reds sport shop to get minnows. noone else has anything right now.


----------



## fishhunter24 (Jan 17, 2005)

they were out of minnows the other day not sure if she got any in yet


----------



## eyecatcher929 (Dec 3, 2009)

yeah she has some now, i went friday afternoon and got 10 dozen. She said they will be good for a little while, and she is expecting another shippment soon.


----------



## lil goose (Oct 16, 2009)

fishhunter24 said:


> i told my brother i bet those guys are frezing glad you did get some fish hope to get back down there this week


The boat ride from toronto was brutal but until the sun went down it wasnt too bad had artic wear on! Id like to come back this week but not until they clean off the launch at new cumberland it has a foot of mud on it from where they hauled in the snow!


----------



## eyecatcher929 (Dec 3, 2009)

lil goose said:


> The boat ride from toronto was brutal but until the sun went down it wasnt too bad had artic wear on! Id like to come back this week but not until they clean off the launch at new cumberland it has a foot of mud on it from where they hauled in the snow!


Unfortunately they wont clean that off, the last time they hauled snow there all that mud and snow was there until it rained good enough to clear it out. Unless they get some complaints. Hopefully they Actually do something about it this time around.


----------



## lil goose (Oct 16, 2009)

eyecatcher929 said:


> Unfortunately they wont clean that off, the last time they hauled snow there all that mud and snow was there until it rained good enough to clear it out. Unless they get some complaints. Hopefully they Actually do something about it this time around.


Thanks eyecatcher929 think ill call wva dnr and complain!


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

I was told a few yrs back by either the sheriff or dnr guy that they use inmates sometime in April to clean off the ramps once the bad weather is over with. I know I once took a shovel and let me tell you, it was 10 times worse than shoveling snow and I was few yrs younger!!!


----------



## eyecatcher929 (Dec 3, 2009)

Well a buddy and i went down to NC this evening for a couple hrs. No luck. Water still really low despite the reports of it being 2 foot higher than the other day when we went. It was actually lower rather than higher. Did not use live bait this time, didn't feel like driving all the way to Columbiana. Think i will wait a week or so, water temp is still 37-38 degrees. Needs to hit 40 or 41 to really start being good.


----------



## shooter43 (Jul 27, 2007)

Need some advice from the river boaters. I am thinking of taking my boat to Ohio River at New Cumberland however, I'm not sure I feel comfortable with a 9.9 HP on the river. It's a 16 foot deep vee so I know the boat can handle it but maybe too light HP wise. For sure I wouldn't try it when the river is high & fast but any advice otherwise?

shooter


----------



## eyecatcher929 (Dec 3, 2009)

shooter43 said:


> Need some advice from the river boaters. I am thinking of taking my boat to Ohio River at New Cumberland however, I'm not sure I feel comfortable with a 9.9 HP on the river. It's a 16 foot deep vee so I know the boat can handle it but maybe too light HP wise. For sure I wouldn't try it when the river is high & fast but any advice otherwise?
> 
> shooter


I used to use a 14' deep vee with a 9.9 for years. Just make sure you have some kind of back up like a trolling motor. Also make sure you have all the required safety gear. It can be dangerous in any boat at anytime especially if your not using commonsense. Whatever you do don't anchor off, the most dangerous thing you can do in moving water is anchor. I have seen many boats sucked under the water on the Maumee river because of that reason. But to answer your question you should be fine. Goodluck!


----------



## lil goose (Oct 16, 2009)

Eyecatcher, I called wva dnr they told me to call new cumberland so i talked to the mayor he told me the national guard dumped the snow, which turned into mud, on the ramp! He basically apologized and said it would be out of there today! I said cool!!!!!!!


----------



## TIGHTLINER (Apr 7, 2004)

Props to that Mayor if he gets it done! Thats really good news, let us know how it goes!


----------



## shooter43 (Jul 27, 2007)

eyecatcher9, 29yes I will have the trolling motor with a fully charged battery. I have, 25 or 30 years ago, been boating on the river but that was in an 18 footer with 125 HP on it. So it is great to have some experienced input. Thank you. I do believe we will have some great fishing after this rain warms the river a few more degrees.

shooter


----------



## eyecatcher929 (Dec 3, 2009)

lil goose said:


> Eyecatcher, I called wva dnr they told me to call new cumberland so i talked to the mayor he told me the national guard dumped the snow, which turned into mud, on the ramp! He basically apologized and said it would be out of there today! I said cool!!!!!!!


good, i hope they get it done for the guys that use that access. Glad someone made the call for those people. But i would still call to make sure they actually did it before ur next trip down.


----------



## eyecatcher929 (Dec 3, 2009)

shooter43 said:


> eyecatcher9, 29yes I will have the trolling motor with a fully charged battery. I have, 25 or 30 years ago, been boating on the river but that was in an 18 footer with 125 HP on it. So it is great to have some experienced input. Thank you. I do believe we will have some great fishing after this rain warms the river a few more degrees.
> 
> shooter


I am always glad to be of some help to people. I agree we need 2 or 3 more degrees and the fishing will become nonstop. Goodluck !!!!!!


----------



## multi species angler (Feb 20, 2006)

shooter43 said:


> Need some advice from the river boaters. I am thinking of taking my boat to Ohio River at New Cumberland however, I'm not sure I feel comfortable with a 9.9 HP on the river. It's a 16 foot deep vee so I know the boat can handle it but maybe too light HP wise. For sure I wouldn't try it when the river is high & fast but any advice otherwise?
> 
> shooter


 It's not often that a lack of horse power gets us in trouble it's a lack of common sense. I've used a 9.9 and it was fine. It will take you anywhere a big motor will, just slower and cheaper.


----------



## Intracoastal (Sep 12, 2009)

Thanks for your work lil' goose!


----------



## lil goose (Oct 16, 2009)

Intracoastal said:


> Thanks for your work lil' goose!


No problem as i am a laid off factory worker i have a lot of time to complain! By the way the nite bite at pike island is pretty good right now!!!


----------



## freakofnature13 (Jul 2, 2008)

heard also at sunrise and right at night... good action... wonderin what this weather is gonna do to the river. i wassss planning on going sunday.. but we'll see ill keep n eye out for reports


----------



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

at pike you won t have nothing to,stand on....lol


----------



## eyecatcher929 (Dec 3, 2009)

husky hooker said:


> at pike you won t have nothing to,stand on....lol


sure you will...on your carhood in the parkin lot...lol


----------



## freakofnature13 (Jul 2, 2008)

ive been known to catch a fish out of a mudd puddle.. watch whatcha say....


----------



## RiverRager11 (Mar 11, 2010)

I was down there on wednesday and there was nothing being caught. With the melt off and the rain we are getting now i dont see many fish being caught down there in the near future.


----------



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

pikes at 28 1/2 ft now


----------



## J23 (Mar 9, 2010)

...I live in Chester (about 7 miles north of the dam...) and work for the county here in Hancock, so if anyone needs water or ramp conditions at NC dam, just let me know, I can usually get down there to check that day, or the next. 

...as far as a local supply of minnies, go to Chaney's Sunoco Station in Chester, it sits at the Route 30/Route 2 interchange, as soon as you come across the Jennings Randolph Bridge (the one that used to be yellow but is now painted gray; not the toll bridge) Don usually has a good stock of minnies, mealworms and night crawlers there. 

Hope that helps.

Joe


----------



## RiverRager11 (Mar 11, 2010)

Thanks alot man thats cool it takes me about an hour and a half to get down there so that would sure help out alot.


----------



## eyecatcher929 (Dec 3, 2009)

RiverRager11 said:


> Thanks alot man thats cool it takes me about an hour and a half to get down there so that would sure help out alot.


do they have them now? Cause i called them last week and they said they don't have any and didn't plan on a delivery of them until next month.


----------



## J23 (Mar 9, 2010)

I work tomorrow, Ill be down there getting gas, Ill ask and post it for ya in the afternoon.


----------



## eyecatcher929 (Dec 3, 2009)

J23 said:


> I work tomorrow, Ill be down there getting gas, Ill ask and post it for ya in the afternoon.


Thanks, that saves me a trip all the way to Columbiana if they do have them.


----------



## RiverRager11 (Mar 11, 2010)

How are the water levels at the New Cumberland dam? Fishable?


----------



## Intracoastal (Sep 12, 2009)

http://waterdata.usgs.gov/nwis/uv?03110690
19.90 feet right now. Not even close to fishable from shore in my opinion.


----------



## tom4 (Feb 8, 2006)

for minnows i seen a sign on the pet store in new cumberland that said they had minnow and worm


----------

